# DS #4256: Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story (Europe)



## dice (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5472^^


----------



## .Darky (Oct 8, 2009)

I wonder if it'll have the same antipiracy as the US release.


----------



## antonkan (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow. This game took so long in Europe for 7 months when it released to Japan. 

I believe that the European version of this game will include anti-pricy check.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 8, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> I wonder if it'll have the same antipiracy as the US release.



Definitely, or even worse.


----------



## dice (Oct 8, 2009)

^ trailer ^


(from .nfo)


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Game requires a fix but we won't include one this time, get your latest card firmware or get a new better card



Language is MULTI-5 btw, cannot edit the info for some reason...


----------



## antonkan (Oct 8, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> (from .nfo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder it works perfectly (no freezes or black screens) on Acekard 2i, Cyclo DS Evolution and M3i Zero/M3 Real... 

(P.S. I'm not trying out this game BTW.)


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

Not working at AKAIO 1.5 (lastest loaders) with clean rom. I will try US patch.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Oct 8, 2009)

The firmware will need to be updated for new addresses most likely.


----------



## antonkan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Not working at AKAIO 1.5 (lastest loaders) with clean rom. I will try US patch.


Please tell me how it's not working for the Europe version of this game.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Oct 8, 2009)

Same kind of copy protection as the USA version had. 
User Input is not accepted on the new file screen.

It may be done differently in the EUR version though but the general AP protection is the same.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't select save file problem.

XPA patch doesn't accept (E) version checksum *but patches anyway*. Working! 

EDIT: *Freezes* after Mario and Luigi enter at first castle room.

http://rs217.rapidshare.com/files/27860214...ACK_NDS-XPA.rar

AR Code not working:

52064138 E1A00005
5206413C E28DDE22
02064138 E3A00001
D0000000 00000000
D0000000 00000000

or

52064138 E1A00005
5206413C E28DDE22
02064138 E3A00001
D2000000 00000000


----------



## Neme (Oct 8, 2009)

Work on M3 ds real whit last fw 4.5 beta??? thx


----------



## Euronymous (Oct 8, 2009)

Works fine on my R4, 1.8


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2009)

Euronymous said:
			
		

> Works fine on my R4, 1.8



...Yeah, I doubt that.

Not like I care, though. I got the USA version to work on my R4, it's not like I need the game in Spanish any time soon.


----------



## Akdul (Oct 8, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Euronymous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The USA version is Multi-5 too.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 8, 2009)

Akdul said:
			
		

> The USA version is Multi-5 too.



*That's wrong. *


----------



## dsrules (Oct 8, 2009)

only Multi-3 on USA version


----------



## elfsander (Oct 8, 2009)

I simply bought the game, no need to patch anything


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 8, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> I simply bought the game, no need to patch anything



Really? I had to do a Hex Edit, Patch and a Translation before I got it working. Also, didn't you have to update your firmware?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 8, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Wow. This game took so long in Europe for 7 months when it released to Japan.
> 
> I believe that the European version of this game will include anti-pricy check.
> Anti-pricy checks >
> ...


He said he *BOUGHT* it >_>;


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 8, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's referring to DSi firmware i assume?


----------



## Jockel (Oct 8, 2009)

I am laughing so hard right now.
you guys are hilarious.


----------



## elfsander (Oct 8, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get sarcasm, do you?


----------



## Vollstrecker (Oct 8, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a cycloDS, the game start, but i'm not able to select a savegame. The game doesn't freeze, but i can't push any botton. So its unplayable with a cycloDS with firmware 1.55

*EDIT:* It works with firmware v1.56 Beta3 Download


----------



## grozio (Oct 8, 2009)

i've ezflashvi and acekard 2i....works?
i don't test now...please some help...thanks


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, that sucks for all the non-english speakers who feel like having an internet discount.

Funnily enough, my US copy just arrived in a mail this morning.


----------



## Bmcs (Oct 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what languages this version has?


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2009)

Bmcs said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what languages this version has?



If it's a EU Multi-5, probably the standard English/French/German/Italian/Spanish
Can't confirm that but that's standard.


----------



## Bmcs (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, i'm currently playing the US version, there's no need to change to the EU version.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

Euronymous said:
			
		

> Works fine on my R4, 1.8



Wtf?

Tested at R4 Original and YSMenu 1.17a07, both stops at file selection.


----------



## asdecru (Oct 8, 2009)

In my M3 DS Real it doesn't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to play in Spanish...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## stzehn (Oct 8, 2009)

use the (U) (Rom 4162) version it's (M3) and includes english, french and spanish


----------



## asdecru (Oct 8, 2009)

The spanish translation of the EUR version it's not the same that in the USA version.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 8, 2009)

Bmcs said:
			
		

> Thanks, i'm currently playing the US version, there's no need to change to the EU version.



Thank you very much for your interesting posting! That's something we all wanted to know, keep on posting nice stories!


----------



## Neme (Oct 8, 2009)

asdecru said:
			
		

> In my M3 DS Real it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use 4.5 beta firmware?


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 8, 2009)

Euronymous said:
			
		

> Works fine on my R4, 1.8


really? *Hallelujah*


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

Riku powa said:
			
		

> Euronymous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 8, 2009)

doesnt work in any emulator properly either. desemu comes close than you get to spots where stuff is invisible making it impossible to get through it.


----------



## asdecru (Oct 8, 2009)

Neme said:
			
		

> asdecru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, and it doesn't work in it >_


----------



## jak larnak (Oct 8, 2009)

It works fine for me with a clean rom on AK2i with AKAIO 1.5 and latest loader (10/05/2009).
No freezes at all !


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

jak larnak said:
			
		

> It works fine for me with a clean rom on AK2i with AKAIO 1.5 and latest loader (10/05/2009).
> No freezes at all !



Are you sure? I think you are using USA rom.

Tried at AKAIO 1.5 with 05/10 loaders and doesn't go past select file screen.


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Riku powa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, i tried now whit an R4 1.18... it froze when i start a game file... so, how can we play?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

Riku powa said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way at this moment, even at AKAIO. Play US or JP version.


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 8, 2009)

I won't play JAP or USA. ò_ò why the people have to descriminate european players? this forum have users from alla the world ò_ò


----------



## jak larnak (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I think you are using USA rom.
> 
> Tried at AKAIO 1.5 with 05/10 loaders and doesn't go past select file screen.



Yes i'm sure i play it in french and i can go through the save file selection


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 8, 2009)

jak larnak said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O How you do that?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

jak larnak said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



USA version also has french.


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> jak larnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It haves also italian? °°


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

Riku powa said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. It's multi-3

English/Espanish/French


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 8, 2009)

=___='''


----------



## jak larnak (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Riku powa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad, i just check the place where i get it from and it's actually the US version but it's Multi (Fr-En-It-Es). 
So Riku powa can you try this and report back if Italian is included in US version ?

Edit: I just try it and Italian is not included. Wrong infos on the site.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

jak larnak said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no Italian (and German) at USA version. Just change your DS language to confirm that (already tested here).


----------



## jak larnak (Oct 8, 2009)

I edited my post at the same time you were responding. ^^


----------



## freshness (Oct 8, 2009)

by the way: the german title sounds really silly: Abenteuer Bowser? WTF, if you translate it directly it means Adventure Bowser...i´m sure that they fucked up the whole translation of the game and made it more childish, because i were really surprised by the language and the choice of words in bowser´s inside story, don´t get me wrong, its still a game for kids...


----------



## iceBaer (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the title is really bad, but i suppose, that the game itself is well translated, like Partners in Time etc.


----------



## grozio (Oct 8, 2009)

so, the game don't work with acekard 2i or ezflash vi at he moment?...right?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

grozio said:
			
		

> so, the game don't work with acekard 2i or ezflash vi at he moment?...right?



Yes:

AKAIO (ak2,ak2i,akrpg) -> Not Working
EzFlash Vi -> Not Working
R4 with or without YSMenu -> Not Working
DSTT -> Not Working
M3 Real -> Not Working
CycloDS -> Working at firmware v1.56 Beta3


----------



## ZPE (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome game! Beat the U one but buying this game when it's released over here. It's too good not to do so if you have the means.


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, this fuck just won't work >.<
Guess, we'll have to wait for a firmware update.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Oct 8, 2009)

I just hope that someone will make a patch, so that it'll work on older Slot-2 cards, too...


----------



## Kreatur84 (Oct 8, 2009)

wtf need a patch for r4i upgrade and m3real.
narin where are you?we need your ar codes


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 8, 2009)

Controls don't work in save file selection screen.
Supercard DS ONE SDHC

I don't want to play the shitty Latin American translation ;_;


----------



## antonkan (Oct 9, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> AKAIO (ak2,ak2i,akrpg) -> Not Working
> EzFlash Vi -> Not Working
> R4 with or without YSMenu -> Not Working
> DSTT -> Not Working
> ...


That's true. You have to get Clyclo DS Evolution to get the European version of Mario and Luigi RPG 3 (Inside Bowser's Story). At the moment, use the U.S. ROM of this game you speak English, French and Spanish. If you speak German and Italian, wait for the fix for the European ROM of this game unless you have Clyclo DS Evolution with firmware v1.56 Beta 3 (which works perfectly). So don't ask a question like "How do I fix this game?", "Is there a fix for this game?" and "How do I get it work for this game?" about the European ROM of this game again.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 9, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> wtf need a patch.



M3 & AK2:
http://rapidshare.com/files/290488058/MLBIS_EUR_IPS.rar


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fully working at AKAIO 1.5 with this. Thank you!


----------



## Sleepwalker (Oct 9, 2009)

Doesn't seem to work on an M3 Lite Slot-2


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 9, 2009)

I know that we shouldn't ask for patches and cry and blah blah, but...
Is there going to be a patch for Supercard DS ONE?


----------



## King_Brain (Oct 9, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




test it on my EZ flash Vi,doesn´t work.

so if you fix it,you can select a savestate,but after that there is a blackscreen.

i just want to let you know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS:my first post,sorry for my bad english


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 9, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, it works perfectly for me using a M3 DS Real with M3 Sakura 1.42 2nd X / TouchPod 4.5 Beta X


----------



## berlinka (Oct 9, 2009)

*sorry I'm busy shoving a leg up my arse*


----------



## Kreatur84 (Oct 9, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you,test it later with my m3real


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 9, 2009)

it works on r4? °_°


----------



## Kreatur84 (Oct 9, 2009)

dont know test it.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 9, 2009)

no works not


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 9, 2009)

oh damn. Europeans need a fix è_é we need to play this great game


----------



## Deathstroke (Oct 9, 2009)

Even if I patch it it still says after Save Game creation:  "Save data file Format error!" 

On M3Zero and Sakura 1.42 with the 4.5Beta


----------



## Neme (Oct 9, 2009)

THANKS, work fine whit M3 REAL Fw 4.5betaX whit this patch


----------



## Deathstroke (Oct 9, 2009)

HOW @neme ?

It says File patched successfully but it still has this save error, can't even get into the game.


----------



## Neme (Oct 9, 2009)

Deathstroke said:
			
		

> HOW @neme ?
> 
> It says File patched successfully but it still has this save error, can't even get into the game.



I use the patch, in first string i put the clean dump, in the second the ips file in the rar and click apply. You have the last fw 4.5betaX? The game trust me work fine now.

One moment but you have M3izero not M3 Real. Work in different mode i think.


----------



## Deathstroke (Oct 9, 2009)

Hm yeah you're right. I tested it with my old M3Real it works with Sakura. I hope they will fix something for the M3Zero!!!

I could play it with the M3Real and copy the .sav later on the M3Zero, wouldn't be a problem I think...


----------



## Clookster (Oct 9, 2009)

Deathstroke said:
			
		

> Hm yeah you're right. I tested it with my old M3Real it works with Sakura.



It works with M3i Zero & Sakura.


----------



## Deathstroke (Oct 9, 2009)

Not with my DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Whats your secret?


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 9, 2009)

For Supercard users:
http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-4817-1-1.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I used teh old action replay code and made an scc file out of it.
> Every time i activate the cheat the game is workinh now !!!



Does someone know what's that AR Code?


----------



## goldenroy (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh no...WHY?!
I want to play this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it don't work on my R4 >.>
Damn..


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

goldenroy said:
			
		

> Oh no...WHY?!
> I want to play this game
> 
> 
> ...



Consider a new flashcard. R4 is probably the last one to receive a fix (if there will be one).


----------



## Daviex (Oct 9, 2009)

i Find with DSLazy the file of Save, i now find the code of New Game and Patch that u.u


----------



## alidsl (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the US version on my R4 with r4ysauto


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 9, 2009)

Daviex said:
			
		

> i Find with DSLazy the file of Save, i now find the code of New Game and Patch that u.u
> Have you found it?
> 
> Also, please someone confirm this:
> ...


----------



## Daviex (Oct 9, 2009)

I use that AR Codes 

52064138 E1A00005
5206413C E28DDE22
02064138 E3A00001
D2000000 00000000

And i After Press A Create Save and Black Screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is a news


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 9, 2009)

Daviex said:
			
		

> I use that AR Codes
> 
> 52064138 E1A00005
> 5206413C E28DDE22
> ...


And what happens if you turn it off just after choosing new game?


----------



## Daviex (Oct 9, 2009)

ShySpy said:
			
		

> Daviex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After you click New Game, and Press A for Start, that Get a Black Screen


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 9, 2009)

Daviex said:
			
		

> ShySpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I converted it to .cht with ar2cht, and then to .scc with cht2supercardcheat. The rom name is ML3 and the .scc file is ML3 too, but the "Enable Cheat" square appears in grey and the cheat list doesn't appear when I run the game.


----------



## Daviex (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't continue, if anyone can continue, post the Finish Code


----------



## Kurdoglu99 (Oct 9, 2009)

Daviex said:
			
		

> ShySpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same problem here. Please, can someone help?


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 10, 2009)

Any news on a cheat or patch that works on Supercard DS ONE?


----------



## Daviex (Oct 10, 2009)

I Can't Continue ...

If on Emulator not go Cheat O_O


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 10, 2009)

Daviex said:
			
		

> I Can't Continue ...
> 
> If on Emulator not go Cheat O_O


il tuo codice funziona su R4? O_O


----------



## shetan (Oct 10, 2009)

it works at a r4 is you use the Ysmenu
here on the site is exactly how to install it and then i used the usa version of this bowser;s story
because it is always in english and never dutch . i dont mind its the usa version anyway
so people with an r4 .. just the old one . not the r4i .. read here on the forum how to apply the ysmenu and you can play this game


----------



## dokro (Oct 11, 2009)

shetan said:
			
		

> it works at a r4 is you use the Ysmenu
> here on the site is exactly how to install it and then i used the usa version of this bowser;s story
> because it is always in english and never dutch . i dont mind its the usa version anyway
> so people with an r4 .. just the old one . not the r4i .. read here on the forum how to apply the ysmenu and you can play this game



This is for the USA version...
In EUR version the procedure doesn't function....
If you can link the procedure...

Questo è per la versione USA
Nella versione EUR la procedura non funziona..
Se puoi linkare la procedura....


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

dokro said:
			
		

> shetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EUR is only working at

CycloDS 1.56Beta3 -> Clean Rom
AKAIO 1.5 and M3Real -> http://rapidshare.com/files/290488058/MLBIS_EUR_IPS.rar


----------



## brissmas (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome game playing it on AKAIO 1.5 with latest loaders on my AK2.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

brissmas said:
			
		

> Awesome game playing it on AKAIO 1.5 with latest loaders on my AK2.



Ow, Normatt updated them! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## antonkan (Oct 11, 2009)

*Confirmed working  (no freezes) for the European version of Mario and Luigi RPG 3*





Acekard R.P.G./2 with AKAIO 1.5 (use the clean ROM of this game and the latest October 10 2009 loaders)
Clyclo DS Evolution with firmware 1.56 beta (with clean ROM of this game)
M3 Real/M3i Zero (you must patch (Confirmed%20working%20%20(no%20freezes)%20for%20the%20European%20version%20of%20Mario%20and%20Luigi%20RPG%203:[/b]%20Acekard%20R.P.G./2%20with%20AKAIO%201.5%20(with%20clean%20ROM%20and%20the%20latest%20October%2010%202009%20loaders)%20Clyclo%20DS%20Evolution%20(with%20clean%20ROM]link to download) the ROM of this game before playing)

*Not working*




Other slot-1 and slot 2 cards (e.g. R4 and its clones, M3 Perfect, Supercard DS ONE(i), iTouch)


----------



## Deathstroke (Oct 11, 2009)

No it does not work with M3iZERO and your link also doesn't work!


----------



## shadow_shd (Oct 11, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> dokro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

I can confirm that with the MLBIS_EUR_IPS patch, the game loads and runs fine on a M3 DS Real card.

The USA version contains Canadian french; some sentences and expressions are "weird" to a french guy like me, some characters have a different name.

++


----------



## .:Niki:. (Oct 11, 2009)

Work with EDGE? (Firmware 1.5)


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

.:Niki:. said:
			
		

> Work with EDGE? (Firmware 1.5)



Try it and tell us!

It is working unpatched at AKAIO 1.5 too with lastest loaders.

http://akaio.gbatemp.net:8080/nloaders/


----------



## Deathstroke (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone an idea what trick to use that it works with M3i Zero?


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good news Supercard users! I emailed the Supercard team and they just replied me:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thanks for ur mail.
> We are still working with it


----------



## jak larnak (Oct 12, 2009)

Deathstroke said:
			
		

> Anyone an idea what trick to use that it works with M3i Zero?



Patch the rom with this patch


----------



## Kreatur84 (Oct 12, 2009)

fail this patch didn´t work


----------



## Yuan (Oct 12, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> fail this patch didn´t work



This patch only works at M3DS Real and AKAIO 1.5 (before loaders corrected the issue).


----------



## ShySpy (Oct 12, 2009)

Supercard Team has released an offical fix.

Download the last ndspatch.dat:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U7HQRMYT

Load the game with these options:
Enable Patch, Speed Patch, Patch Saver & Enable DMA


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is the answer for all R4 + M3Simply-User and so on, where can´t play the game right now...
The Patch from xpa is great but works not on all cards, because they forgett something to patch...

First, i have an R4-Clone with FW 3.07 from 05-12-2008 and i can´t use the TT-Menu...
but i can play M&L USA+EUR without an update, so when it works on my card then it works on all the other cards too...

Download the *EUR-Fix* and use the unmodified game (128MB)
- Put the game in the same folder as the fix
- Doubleclick "xpa-male.bat"
- when its Done copy the new file "xpa-male-fix.nds" on the DS and ENJOY

*Fix ByTheK*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SYJQR64I

MFG
e2Kiwi


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks (if it indeed works) .


Anyone tried this on an original R4 ?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Oct 13, 2009)

works on r4i upgrade?


----------



## oll100 (Oct 13, 2009)

applied xpa-male.patch

working on M3 Simply with YSmenu
not working on ITouch2 v3.3c


----------



## kingnar (Oct 13, 2009)

good joob!!! finally working on R4 III upgrade (r4 clone) with latest ysmenu


----------



## kingnar (Oct 13, 2009)

My card is a R4 *clone*


----------



## BD2 (Oct 14, 2009)

yesssss woks great on m3 simply with ys menu thanks a lot i love u


----------



## Sleepwalker (Oct 14, 2009)

Black screen after file selection on M3 Lite, too


----------



## Sebbel (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know, if it was posted earlier, but if you get a black screen after file selection, when you use the patched rom, just turn SwReset off. It helped me, so i suppose that it helps others , too.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Oct 19, 2009)

Does not work with my edge-card. I do believe I have the newest firmware, but I'll check to be sure.

Edit: I had 1.45. Does not work with that one. Now updated to 1.5 and it still doesn't work!


----------



## Raika (Oct 19, 2009)

Argh lost my US save file and had to start all over. Don't feel like playing it anymore. It's a pity though, this is such a great game...


----------



## hzne (Oct 19, 2009)

Dont works on a R4-III Upgrade Revolution (v 3.11 kernell)
with and whithout patches, fixes ........
I cant play with this game.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Oct 19, 2009)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> Here is the answer for all R4 + M3Simply-User and so on, where can´t play the game right now...
> The Patch from xpa is great but works not on all cards, because they forgett something to patch...
> 
> First, i have an R4-Clone with FW 3.07 from 05-12-2008 and i can´t use the TT-Menu...
> ...


worked fpr me r4i upgrade sdhc


----------



## Sleepwalker (Oct 19, 2009)

Sebbel said:
			
		

> I don't know, if it was posted earlier, but if you get a black screen after file selection, when you use the patched rom, just turn SwReset off. It helped me, so i suppose that it helps others , too.



Cannot confirm this. Still won't work on M3 Lite.


----------



## ipumuk (Oct 24, 2009)

is there a working fix for the supercard yet?


----------



## Riku powa (Oct 25, 2009)

Works Perfectly with Original R4+YSMENU and fixed rom


----------



## NBGGman (Feb 1, 2010)

very nice guy i looked now a week to find this now *happy* 
have an R4 riginal+ysmenu


----------

